# Buying a scrollsaw



## Woodworker101 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi everyone, I have been using a ryobi scrollsaw for about 5 months and in that 5 months it has broken down 3 times, so I got my money back and I am looking to get a better scrollsaw. So I'm thinking of buying an Excalibur 21" scrollsaw. For those people who own an Excalibur 21" or people who know about it could you tell me your thoughts on that type of scrollsaw?

Thanks.

From Jackson


----------



## woodworkerforchrist (Apr 25, 2013)

I dont know about the Excaliber but I have had a few different saws and I love my Dewalt! I have heard the Hawk is a really good one.


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Aug 31, 2007)

My wife loves her excaliber. She has worn out 2 dewalts and , well , the hegner never was liked. We will be getting another excaliber


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

Excaliber has a nice anniversary addition out that looks sweet. I have not seen one in person but have heard positive comments about the new Excaliber's…

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Woodworker101 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi Mike, is the Ecalibur 21" good for production work since I make things and sell them at markets


----------



## sgv (Mar 21, 2013)

I have had a dewalt788 for about a year, Love it, quit, strong, Amazon with stand $599 free shipping


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

The Excalibur is the finest scrollsaw on the market. I have a 31" model which is basically the same as the 21". I bought 2 or 3 years ago and I love it. No other scroll saw has all it's great features. Check out all the positive comments on the scrollsaw forum Here


----------



## SYPUCK (May 1, 2013)

I have not used the Excalibur but it seems to be a really nice one. It has a lot of nice features. This lady uses one and has a great web sight for patterns and videos www.sheilalandrydesigns.com you might try calling her she was really helpful for me when I called her about a pattern.


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

Go with the Excalibur. It has the dual link parallel arm action that reduces vibration. It's a great saw.


----------



## unisaw (Jan 31, 2007)

I just picked up a DW788 On Craigslist for $400 with stand and light. It has never been used. You can find many of these on CL and if you are patient you will find a decent machine. Lots of junk brands but the good machines will pop up.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

How much do you want to spend vs how much you will use it? The Excalibur is probably the best on the market. I really like my Dewalt 788. Worth every dime I spent on it. Got it on sale with the free stand and a little work light. The saw and stand are great, the light is so-so, and I use a magnifying circular articulating arm light instead. Old eyes at work again!


----------



## scrollsaw (Nov 6, 2007)

Hawk scrollsaw the best scrollsaw I have ever own


----------



## wbrisett (Dec 21, 2011)

I did a review of my Excalibur 21" saw here on lumberjocks. You might look at it. I came from the PS Wood saw and while that's a very nice saw for the price point, it simply can't compare to the Excalibur.


----------



## terrilynne (Jun 24, 2010)

I had a Hitachi for two years and cussed it every day! Now I have a 20" RBI Hawk boy what a difference! Made in the USA. I love it!


----------

